# مخاطر سباكة المعادن .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (22 يونيو 2010)

تمهيد
سباكة المعادن هي عملية تشكيل تجرى على المعادن المختلفة من خلال صهرها ، وصب المعادن المنصهرة في قوالب رملية أو معدنية لغرض الحصول على منتجات مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام بعد تمام تجمدها .
يناقش هذا الفصل الأدوات والأجهزة الوقائية المستخدمة في ورش سباكة المعادن ، وطرق الوقاية من الزنك المنصهر ، والوقاية من الأبخرة الغازات المتصـاعدة أثناء عمليات إنصهاره ، وطرق الوقاية من السقوط بحمامات الزنك .
 ويتعرض إلى الجلفـنة ، والوقاية من مخاطر الجلفنـة من خلال الغمس على الساخن ، وقواعد وإرشادات السلامة والأمان بصفة عامة بورش السباكة.
الملف المدرج بصيغة Pdf​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الفصل
بارك الله فيك دكتورنا العزيز


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل ورائع .. بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.حــــماده


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع 
مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------

